# Is it ok to heat a crank?



## 1959firearrow (Jan 21, 2012)

So I began this board track build and the pedals are very stuck to the point where pb blaster was useless and the flat spots for the wrench/removal are soft which led to them getting rounded off. Is it ok to heat the metal around the where the pedal goes into the threads? I know it can alter the strength of the metal if you get it too hot. Just want some opinions as I would like to re use the crank.     
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?22358-Cleavland-welding-and-monark-Board-track-mashup!


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2012)

Probably not if you are a monk, but I'm no expert.


----------



## vincev (Jan 21, 2012)

It wont hurt.Dont put too much heat because the threads on the pedal will also heat up and swell if too hot.


----------

